# Felt Z100 and bike commuting



## HeavyDMB (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, I purchased a Felt Z100 for rec riding but recently started commuting with it. I am using a Topeak beam rack to hold my books and lunch for work. My issue is this: the beam rack keeps shifting and hitting my spokes. I have broken three spokes so far. I have the right rubber pads in the rack and have it as tight as I can get it. I would get another rack for the bike but it lacks the mounts for it so a beam rack is really my only choice. Any suggestions for how to stabilize the rack so it stops moving around?


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

You can put a regular rack on your bike. Just need to get some p-clamps from your local hardware store


----------



## HeavyDMB (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you. The picture helped greatly and my new rack is awesome. Thanks again.


----------

